# Nikon F3 HP What does the High Eyepoint actually mean? Is this a good camera?



## jumpontopski (Apr 22, 2013)

I am just starting my film camera collection and came across this camera. It is a Nikon F3 but also notes that it is an HP (High Eyepoint) and I do not really know what that means. Could anyone help me out with a little camera lesson here? Also is this a good camera? What should I look for or ask the seller to find out if this camera is in good working condition?

Nikon F3 HP High Eyepoint 35mm SLR Camera Body F3HP Macro Zoom Lens Vivitar | eBay


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a Great camera.

Nikon F3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of Nikon's best sellers.


----------



## Mully (Apr 22, 2013)

High eye point lets people with glasses look through the viewfinder mor easily .


----------



## bhop (Apr 22, 2013)

Mully said:


> High eye point lets people with glasses look through the viewfinder mor easily .



This.. the HP finder is just magnified or something.. personally, I prefer the regular finder.


----------



## cgw (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots to learn here:

Modern Classic Camera - Nikon F3

They're very sweet cameras, the last manual focus F series body, long production run, huge accessory bin. The F3 came two ways: DE2 finder and DE3 HP finder. Have both and prefer the DE2 with glasses. Small LCD readout in the finder can fade somewhat in older examples and is no longer available. Big MD4 motor drive actually improves handling but makes for a heavy camera. Takes NAI and AI, AIS lenses. Bright, 100% finder. Very expensive back in the day so relatively few amateur purchases compared to pro-owned--more than usual, physical condition is a good indicator of mileage. *The* P-J camera of the 80s. Titanium foil shutter can get wrinkled and damaged. They were tough but not immortal. The last were made in the late 90s and the earliest in 1980-81. They've come down markedly in price but I'd still expect to pay $200-250+ for a nice F3HP.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 29, 2013)

The f3 is a very good camera, BUT it's ancient LCD meter display is prone to problems.  I'd suggest avoiding cameras with LCDs that were made before the 90s. 

The F100 sells for about the same as the F3 and is a MUCH better camera, just not as retro.


----------

